# Rampgill lead mine, Cumbria



## BigLoada (Nov 21, 2008)

This mine was started off by Greenwich Hospital in the 1730s however its possible that the rampgill vein was worked back in the 1690s.

The London Lead Co took over in 1745 and the mine was developed very quickly with a huge annual yield, the vein being very rich. The Vielle Montagne company worked the mine for zinc in the early 1900s until about 1921.

Heres a smal selection of pictures...















Playing with backlighting...






First engine shaft







The following two photos show sections of roadway that had been dug out by explorers who also put the supports in place.













This gate actually marks the county boundary between Durham and Northumberland. How accurate it is isn't known!






Rise into flats above







Another engine shaft. Collapsed, it now only goes down about 40 feet


----------



## Morrisey (Nov 21, 2008)

Nicely captured, have you done any of the mines in the Lake District?


----------



## BigLoada (Nov 21, 2008)

Morrisey said:


> Nicely captured, have you done any of the mines in the Lake District?



Thanks man. Havent been over there yet, too much to do in this area at the moment but I fancy Carrock and maybe Coniston at some point.


----------



## shatters (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice pics Lithium, was this an explore or part of the Nenthead visitor centre ?

Phil


----------



## Sabtr (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice mate. 

Wish I could have come with you then.  

I still think this mine is the best I've seen posted so far. It seems to have everything we like in a place like this.


----------



## BigLoada (Nov 21, 2008)

shatters said:


> Nice pics Lithium, was this an explore or part of the Nenthead visitor centre ?
> 
> Phil



Cheers Shatters, it was an explore mate. I have never been into the visitor centre or the show mine yet actually, must have a look next time I am down there.

Sausage, we'll go back when you feel better, there are a few nice wet crawls, you'll love it!


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 21, 2008)

Fabulous photos, Lithium. Some very interesting stuff in there.


----------



## phill.d (Nov 21, 2008)

Another spot on mine report there mate.
Those pics are great. The torch your using does a good job down there. Nice and atmospheric. 
Anything with rails down is a big bonus too.


----------



## pdtnc (Nov 21, 2008)

excellent stuff there mate.


----------



## crickleymal (Nov 22, 2008)

You do take a good photo.


----------



## Mole Man (Nov 22, 2008)

Very Nice, must go there one day as I like mines and caves.


----------



## dave (Nov 22, 2008)

As usual superb pics so clear and crisp well done.


----------



## BigLoada (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks all for the nice words Phill, that was just the Fenix T1 and the Stenlight S7. Need to take more lighting next time, I am getting quite into the backlighting thing.


----------



## Logan_Five (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks like a good explore, Lithium. Is this a walk-in-mine, or did you have to use your SRT training?


----------



## BigLoada (Nov 24, 2008)

Logan_Five said:


> Looks like a good explore, Lithium. Is this a walk-in-mine, or did you have to use your SRT training?



It depends how you go in! I took the gear but we went in by the main portal. You can drop down into Rampgill from Smallcleugh above if you want though.


----------



## smileysal (Nov 24, 2008)

Very, very nice, I do like this. Like the twin tunnels down there too. Excellent pics, wouldn't mind a nosey at this sometime, if ever we're up your way.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## BigLoada (Nov 24, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Very, very nice, I do like this. Like the twin tunnels down there too. Excellent pics, wouldn't mind a nosey at this sometime, if ever we're up your way.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sal




Thanks Sal, anytime you guys want some lead mine action give me a shout  By the way, the twin tunnels are through the same level. There was a seperate roadway for full ore tubs coming out-bye and empty ones going in. They had to do this because it was such a rich vein and was so busy.


----------



## Logan_Five (Nov 27, 2008)

Lithium - might see if I can manage a trip out with you and Sausage, next summer - assuming the little'un is still doing well and I get a 'Pass Out' from the wife.  I'd still love to go down a mine, sometime - one with high ceilings though.


----------



## BigLoada (Nov 28, 2008)

Logan_Five said:


> Lithium - might see if I can manage a trip out with you and Sausage, next summer - assuming the little'un is still doing well and I get a 'Pass Out' from the wife.  I'd still love to go down a mine, sometime - one with high ceilings though.



That would be good mate, though you'll be lucky to get high roofs up here. You miht have to go to a slate mine in Wales

Nah, I'll find something suitable mate!


----------



## sqwasher (Nov 28, 2008)

Great photos (seen on flickr too!) & really well lit! Hard to do but you've done well! Nice one!


----------



## herts_urbex (Nov 28, 2008)

great pics youve got there love the lighting like the way the tracks are still there


----------



## Scrub2000 (Nov 29, 2008)

Really awesome, cheers!

:thumb


----------



## shatters (Jun 17, 2009)

Where's the pics gone Bigloada ? 

Phil


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 17, 2009)

shatters said:


> Where's the pics gone Bigloada ?
> 
> Phil



My fault Phil, I was getting rid of a load of old stuff from Photobucket and I deleted a load of folders that I should have kept:wacko: The pics are still on Flickr luckily though!


----------



## shatters (Jun 17, 2009)

BigLoada said:


> My fault Phil, I was getting rid of a load of old stuff from Photobucket and I deleted a load of folders that I should have kept:wacko: The pics are still on Flickr luckily though!



I'm terrified of deleting anything from my Photobucket account, because I can't remember what I've linked to 

Phil


----------

